# 2 Go RAM pour MacBook



## mac_fab (4 Août 2006)

Hello,

Je souhaite upgrader la m&#233;moire de mon (futur) MacBook des 512 Mo de base &#224; 2 barettes de 1 Go.

Affreusement cher sur le site d'Apple (j'aurais du ajouter 470&#8364; &#224; ma commande !!!), j'ai pens&#233; acheter cette RAM &#224; part, pour environ 200&#8364;.

Seul probl&#232;me, il n'y a rien de dispo sur MacWay en ce moment. Sur les autres boutiques, il n'est pas pr&#233;cis&#233; si la RAM sera compatible MacBook... Ca doit peut-&#234;tre marcher, mais comment en &#234;tre s&#251;r ?  

Auriez-vous des bonnes adresses pour trouver cette RAM ? Connaissez-vous le type exact pour acheter sans se tromper ?  

Merci


----------



## mac_fab (4 Août 2006)

s'agit il de SDRAM DDR2 (PC2-5300) à 667 MHz ? à quoi correspond le PC2-5300 ? est-ce indispensable ?

un exemple


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

Je ne connais pas cette marque. 
Tu as regardé chez crucial ?


----------



## mac_fab (4 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas cette marque.
> Tu as regardé chez crucial ?



non, mais je viens de le faire. merci pour ce lien.  

d'autres bonnes adresses ?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

mac_fab a dit:
			
		

> non, mais je viens de le faire. merci pour ce lien.
> 
> d'autres bonnes adresses ?



OUI     (combo)


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Août 2006)

Si tu cherches sur ce forum, tu verras que plusieurs personnes ont rajout&#233; 2Go de RAM sur leur MacBook.

Il faut de la So-DIMM DDR2 &#224; 667MHz, en code indigeste, cela donne : PC2-5300 (PC2 pour DDR2 et 5300 pour le d&#233;bit de la barrette). Si ce dernier nombre est inf&#233;rieur, c'est que la barrette fonctionne &#224; une fr&#233;quence plus basse. Ca devrait marcher, mais le MB sera brid&#233; au niveau des performances, dont c'est &#224; &#233;viter absolument.

Pour ma part, j'ai achet&#233; de la Corsair Value Select, pas indiqu&#233;e sp&#233;cialement pour Mac, et &#231;a marche nickel. Si tu peux, essaye d'acheter une marque. Les fabricants de barrettes noname ne testent pas leur barrettes et les risques d'incompatibilit&#233; sont plus importants.

On trouve facilement des barrettes d'1Go &#224; moins de 100&#8364; un peu partout.


----------



## mac_fab (4 Août 2006)

que demander de plus ?

merci à vous deux !!!


----------



## Jorus35 (5 Août 2006)

Salut,
Moi je viens d'installer des barettes sur mon MBP et elles fonctionnent nikel... Elles sont mêmes recommandées par G.Skill pour les MB et les MBP donc en gros à ce pris là tu peux te faire plaisir....
http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html

De plus, pour ce qui est de ce site, rien à dire ils sont très fiables.


----------



## mac_fab (5 Août 2006)

c'est de la PC5400, pas de la PC5300. donc ca marche systématiquement si tu prends des valeurs > 5300 ?


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Août 2006)

La 5400 va pouvoir fonctionner &#224; une fr&#233;quence un peu plus haute (675 MHz). Utile si tu veux overclocker, sinon &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien. En tout cas, elle fonctionnera sur le MB, mais pas &#224; son maximum.
Une barrette de RAM est toujours capable de fonctionner &#224; une fr&#233;quence inf&#233;rieure, en fait le chiffre indiqu&#233; correspond toujours &#224; la fr&#233;quence max &#224; laquelle elle a &#233;t&#233; test&#233;e et n'a pr&#233;sent&#233; aucun bug.

Compare les prix car d'habitude, plus la fr&#233;quence est importante, plus le prix est &#233;lev&#233;.


----------



## M@cni@c (5 Août 2006)

J'ai fais un tchote recherche avec Gougleu pour trouver de la Corsair !! 
Et j'ai trouvé l'offre très sympathique, 1 Go  SoDimm PC5300 à ce prix  =

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00037545.html

Après c'est toi qui vois si tu préfère acheté de la méoire générique... mais quand même Corsair c'est du garantie à vie!! 

​


----------



## Jorus35 (6 Août 2006)

A ce prix la je te conseille sinc&#232;rement la Gskill de materiel.net, elle fonctionne parfaitement (j'en ai deux), elle est certifi&#233;e Apple MB et MBP par Gskill et en plus elle est mons ch&#232;re et la livraison est super rapide.
J'ai oubli&#233;, elle est aussi garantie &#224; vie.
M@cni@c> Juste pour info, les corsair en Value sont &#224; &#233;viter acr d'une barette &#224; une autre ce ne sont pas les m&#234;mes chip m&#233;moires que tu trouves dessus selon les semaines de fabrication. En gros, le jour ou tu mets une deuxi&#232;me de la m&#234;me marque, &#231;a peut tr&#232;s mal fonctionn&#233; en Dual Channel et provoquer des erreurs sans que les barettes soient d&#233;f&#233;ctueuses. J'en ai fait l'exp&#233;rience sur PC avec de la Value de chez Corsair et de ches Kingston, les marques sont fiables, mais pour les values c'est &#224; &#233;viter, tout du moins &#224; mon gout


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Août 2006)

Ou bien tu attends que macway soit réapprovisionné et comme ca tu es certains de ce que tu as


----------



## Yanb (6 Août 2006)

Salut, 

Petit aparté, la Fnac propose en accéssoire dédié au MacBook cette barrette : PNY SODIMM DDR2 1 Go 533 MHz. 
Cela vous semble être un bon produit?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

De la no name ?


----------



## laf (6 Août 2006)

Non, la marque c'est PNY. J'ai une carte compact flash de cette marque sur mon APN. Jusqu'ici, elle fonctionne bien.

Autrement, je préfère de loin une RAM de marque chez un site qui ne soit pas Macway plutôt qu'une no name de chez Macway au même prix.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Fais comme tu veux . Je connais pas PNY


----------



## Dramis (6 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien tu attends que macway soit réapprovisionné et comme ca tu es certains de ce que tu as



Vérifie les spéciaux du jour, elle est souvent en vente à 86 euro le gig.  J'en ai pris et ça marche sans problème.


----------



## Lamar (6 Août 2006)

A mon avis la Gskill semble bien, et pas ch&#232;re. Comme notre jeune ami Jorus 35 nous confirme que cela fonctionne, il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas se lancer.


----------



## Marvin_R (6 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> M@cni@c> Juste pour info, les corsair en Value sont à éviter acr d'une barette à une autre ce ne sont pas les mêmes chip mémoires que tu trouves dessus selon les semaines de fabrication. En gros, le jour ou tu mets une deuxième de la même marque, ça peut très mal fonctionné en Dual Channel et provoquer des erreurs sans que les barettes soient déféctueuses. J'en ai fait l'expérience sur PC avec de la Value de chez Corsair et de ches Kingston, les marques sont fiables, mais pour les values c'est à éviter, tout du moins à mon gout



Pour les Value, d'après ce que j'ai lu, à la base c'est la noname. Mais celles là, Corsair les teste avant de les vendre sous son nom. Donc ce n'est pas vraiment de la RAM Corsair.
Mais j'en ai mis dans mon mini G4 et maintenant dans mon MB, et j'ai jamais eu de problème.

Maintenant, les Gskill ont l'air intéressantes.


----------



## laf (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme tu veux . Je connais pas PNY




Euh, en fait je répondais à Pharmacos qui conseillait d'acheter de la no name de chez Macway. Perso, je préfère de la Gskill, de la Corsair, ou de la Crucial qu'une no name, fut-ce provenant de chez Macway.

Quant à PNY, en RAM, connais pas non plus. Mais en CF, ça roule.


----------



## Marvin_R (7 Août 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Quant à PNY, en RAM, connais pas non plus. Mais en CF, ça roule.



Une petite précision, PNY, comme Corsair, ne fabrique pas de RAM. Ils achètent les modules à des fabricants (Samsung, Infineon, Hynix,...). Après les tests plus ou moins poussés et l'electronique autour des modules, ça dépend des constructeurs.


----------



## Jorus35 (7 Août 2006)

Moi la perso la PNY c'est tout de suite retiré du choix, c'est de la 533 donc ça va te brider ton mac...
Autant avoir une ram plus rapide qui sera bridée qu'une ram plus lente qui bridera ton mac.
Au risque de me répéter, prends de la marque ou de préférence tu as une garantie à vie. Faut savoir que quand une barette devient défécteuse, il change pas le chip qui merde mais toute la barette.
Sinon marvin_R t'as bien expliqué ce qu'est la Value. Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que deux Value Ram ne sont pas forcément compatibles avec le même ordi, tout dépend du chip que tu as dessus. Donc si pour le même prix ou presque tu peux te garantir de la marque avec des chips qui ne changeront pas selon la semaine de fabrication fonce.
Mais bien entendu, il faut aussi penser à son portefeuille, après l'achat de l'ordi y'a déjà un zoli trou dedans....
Maintenant bonne réflexion et bon achat


----------



## Linoups (7 Août 2006)

Salut,
En ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté de la KingMax garantie à vie et je peux donc confirmer qu'elle est compatible MacBook. Elle n'est plus dispo en 1Go là ou je l'ai acheté (CDiscount) par contre on la trouve encore et pour un meilleur prix chez Grobill (mais je ne connais pas la fiabilité de ce site).


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Euh, en fait je répondais à Pharmacos qui conseillait d'acheter de la no name de chez Macway. Perso, je préfère de la Gskill, de la Corsair, ou de la Crucial qu'une no name, fut-ce provenant de chez Macway.
> 
> Quant à PNY, en RAM, connais pas non plus. Mais en CF, ça roule.


 

Oui mais moi je ne conseille rien         
En fait je diais juste ca parce que la macway est certifiée mac intel et que le monsieur il veut de la ram pour son macbook et qu'elle n'est plus sur macway (rupture de stock).

Alors au lieu de se ruer sur de la ram non certifiée autant attendre le new stock sur macway.

Apès je n'ai pas regardé les autres ram.

VOila pour ma défense


----------



## laf (7 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> VOila pour ma défense




Mais je ne me suis jamais permis de t'attaquer.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne me suis jamais permis de t'attaquer.


 
Je l'entend bien     comme ca


----------



## Jorus35 (7 Août 2006)

Un dernier conseil pour ta ram, si tu veux, tu vas sur les sites des fabricants de ram et en général il y a un configurateur pour te dire si la RAM est compatible ou non avec les MB ou MBP.
Enfin, il existe sur le site de DANE ELEC, KINGSTON, CORSAIR, GSKILL et OCZ. Pour les autres fabricants, je suis pas allé voir


----------



## mac_fab (7 Août 2006)

bon, vous n'allez pas vous disputer à coups de  maintenant ! 

j'ai finalement pris mon parti et me suis risqué à commander 2 Go de no name aux bonnes specs sur rueducommerce. 

quand mon macbook aura brûlé ou explosé, je vous tiendrai au courant... si je suis toujours en vie...


----------



## Yanb (7 Août 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses (concernant la DNY). 
J'ai finalement opté pour la Dane-Elec SODIMM DDR2 1 Go 667 MHz sur Fnac.com (où j'ai commandé mon MacBook 2GHz Blanc).
D'ailleurs, pour ceux (tout le monde à priori!) qui ont modifiés leur RAM, vous avez fait quoi des barettes 256 d'origines?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2006)

Il faut les garder ppour si jamais tu renvoies le mac au sav 
comme ca tu ne perds pas la ram ajoutée par tes soins si jamais ils échangent la machine


----------



## Yanb (7 Août 2006)

J'y avais pas pensé!!!!
Merci!


----------



## sam&mac (8 Août 2006)

Je viens de recevoir un avis de livraison de macway pour ma commande d'une barette de 1 Go


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2006)

Finalement :

Il vaut mieux acheté macway certifié mac intel ?????

Ou de la ram de marque ayant les bonne caractéristique et garantie à vie ?????

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## sam&mac (8 Août 2006)

Ce que je sais c'est que Macway a un bon SAV ... c'est important pour moi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Le prix de la macway ?


----------



## sam&mac (8 Août 2006)

104 neuros + port


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> 104 neuros + port



Pour 1x1Go ou 2X512 ?


----------



## sam&mac (8 Août 2006)

1x 1go ... 

MEMMWY0013 	Memoire 1 Go Sodimm Ddr2- 667 Macbook Et Imac & Mac Mini Intel Compatible Mac /P	86,96 HT
104,00 TTC	

voila


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Août 2006)

En VPC, on peut renvoyer sa commande pendant 7 jours, dont ça limite les risques. Si la barrette ne va pas, on la renvoie.


----------



## sam&mac (9 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un avis de livraison de macway pour ma commande d'une barette de 1 Go



Livré ce matin   :love:


----------



## sam&mac (9 Août 2006)

Monté ce soir en 10 minutes sans soucis .... 

(il faut juste avoir le bon tournevis)


----------



## gondawa (9 Août 2006)

le prix a monté de 5  sur macway ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (16 Août 2006)

sam&mac a dit:
			
		

> Monté ce soir en 10 minutes sans soucis ....
> 
> (il faut juste avoir le bon tournevis)


 
Salut,
à propos du tournevis de précision, tu peux me donner le bon format justement (ou une référence, enfin un truc qui me permette de trouver....) ?

Merci


----------



## sam&mac (16 Août 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> à propos du tournevis de précision, tu peux me donner le bon format justement (ou une référence, enfin un truc qui me permette de trouver....) ?
> 
> Merci



C'est un tourne-vis en croix de +/- 2 mm de diamètre. Je l'avais reçu avec un boitier de disque externe de marque sweex.

Finalement, macway devrait le fournir avec ces barettes.


----------



## jeffff (16 Août 2006)

Un tournevis ou un couteau pointu !!
C'est mal foutu pour atteindre les vis et moi j'ai galer&#233; avec un tournevis taille 0.
Ce qui peut etre embetant sur le macbook c'est de remettre les petites mousse pour fermer la barre en L qui protege la ram et le disque, faut prevoir un tournevis plat et un peu de patience


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

Vous avez lu les tutoriaux qu'on trouve sur le net avant de dire que c mal foutu ?


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez lu les tutoriaux qu'on trouve sur le net avant de dire que c mal foutu ?



T'es fou ! Il aurait fallu faire une recherche sur Google d'abord, t'imagine l'effort à fournir pour ça ??


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Allez je suis sport je donne un lien :


http://www.google.fr

Mouaaaaaa


----------



## sam&mac (16 Août 2006)

On rigole, on rigole ... mais les vis on l'air vraiment fragiles il vaut mieux éviter de les attaquer à la Hilti.


----------



## Lamar (17 Août 2006)

Salut à tous,

je me permets de rajouter mon expérience, ça peut servir.
Les vis, aucun problème, comme je suis très bricoleur  j'ai le tournevis qui va bien. Enlever la barre en L, pas de soucis, on commence par le grand côté du L et on ne cherche pas à enlever complètèment les vis (ce sont des vis imperdables comme dit Apple). Enlever les barrettes de ram installées, pas de soucis, il y a un petit levier on l'actionne vers la gauche, la barrette commence à sortir, on tire un peu dessus, ça vient, tout va bien. Insérer les nouvelles barrettes, c'est plus compliqué : ça rentre plus ou moins bien, mais surtout il est dit sur le site d'Apple qu'il faut insister jusqu'à entendre un clic, que je n'ai jamais entendu, malgré mon ouïe particulièrement fine. Donc j'ai insisté, ressorti la barrette, vérifier le sens d'insertion (il y a un petit dessin sous la batterie qui reprend la manip), remis la barrette, enfoncé en forçant comme un sourd (pas de rapport avec le fait que je n'ai pas entendu le clic  ), puis abandonné en me disant que j'allais vérifier le bon fonctionnement de la 1° barrette avant d'installer la 2°. Comme la 1° fonctionnait parfaitement j'ai installé la 2° : ça m'a pris moins d'une minute entre le moment ou j'ai retourné mon macbook pour enlever la batterie et le moment ou j'ai rappuyé sur le bouton d'allumage. Comme quoi l'expérience ça aide.
Bilan : quand on a jamais changé de barrette de ram sur un macbook c'est un peu déstabilisant (problème du clic), mais quand on l'a déjà fait ça va tout seul. Donc faites comme moi, installer vos barrettes en deux temps.
Bilan 2 : 2 go de ram ça aide énormément, mais je n'ai pas encore assez de recul pour vous en dire plus.


----------



## jeffff (17 Août 2006)

C'est vrai on entends pas vraiment de clic, il faut pousser "a fond".
Les pas de vis sont vraiment tout petit il faut faire attention a ne pas les abimer sinon...
Parcontre les vis sont solidaires a la barre en L &#231;a c'est pratique.


----------



## sam&mac (17 Août 2006)

Un truc plus façile est de comparer l'allignement avec l'autre barette. Effectivement, il n'y a pas de clic.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou ! Il aurait fallu faire une recherche sur Google d'abord, t'imagine l'effort à fournir pour ça ??




Des assistés , je vous dis . Des assistés !


----------



## françois25 (18 Août 2006)

Ca y est !

Mon petit macbook 1.83ghz a recu 2 go de memoire vive, et il se comporte comme un dieu !
c'est dingue ! ca y'est, j'ai un foudre de guerre !

françois


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Mieux qu'un MacBook Pro 2 Ghz 512 Mo de ram


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mieux qu'un MacBook Pro 2 Ghz 512 Mo de ram


c un peu la mm machine dans le fond ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> c un peu la mm machine dans le fond ...




Je sais bien seul la CG change


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Bon ben ma ram arrive todayd e chez macway !

2x1Go
je vous tiens au courant !!!!!


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

hum 
il  semblerai  que les value corsair foire une fois sur 10 avec les mac book


tous les vendeurs conseil  la diane elec ( la plus chere ) 
Franchement je pense que je vais peut etre commander mon  mac book  directement avec les 2go pour  220 euros de plus.

les prix sont assez prohibitif sinon.
je vais aller refaire un  tour à  montgallet pour voir ce qu'ils ont en  stock.

la Gskill m'interesse bien.


----------



## sebdag (31 Août 2006)

Pas mal quand m&#234;me !
http://www.materiel.net/details_KVR667D2S5-1G.html
j'aimerais avoir vos avis Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

+1 pour macway 

C'est nickel la ram se monte en 10 minutes apple hardware test dit que tout est ok


----------



## gondawa (31 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hum
> il  semblerai  que les value corsair foire une fois sur 10 avec les mac book
> 
> 
> ...



c'est 500de plus


----------



## gandalfkiller (31 Août 2006)

220 euros avec l'offre BNP 
120 pour les  1.256 Mo


----------



## gondawa (31 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> 220 euros avec l'offre BNP
> 120 pour les  1.256 Mo



déso, l'offre BNP  moi ca serait plutot ING lol, je parle des prix AppleStore


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

j'ai achet&#233; les miennes sur ebay (fastmemory, un truc comme &#231;a, 128&#8364; les 2 go, de marque, je ne sais plus laquellle), &#231;a marche impec, reconnu par le syst&#232;me... Mais je ne suis pas impressionn&#233; par la vitesse (mais &#231;a vient peut-&#234;tre de moi). Comment savoir si le syst&#232;me qui fait que les deux barrettes de m&#234;me sorte apporte de la vitesse en plus (je ne me souviens du terme technique) ? Merci


----------



## Marvin_R (31 Août 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Comment savoir si le système qui fait que les deux barrettes de même sorte apporte de la vitesse en plus (je ne me souviens du terme technique) ? Merci



Ca s'appelle le dual channel. 

Alors, je n'ai pas vu de test sur internet montrant une quelconque augmentation de performances. En fait, ce gain se verrait surtout en cas d'utilisation "intensive" de la carte graphique. Ce dual channel permet de compenser la perte de performances liées au fait que le processeur et la carte graphique accédent tous deux à la RAM. 
Il double la bande passante de la RAM, et permet donc au processeur et à la carte de moins être bridés par ce double accès.

Ca c'est la théorie, en pratique, le gain ne se voit pas.

En revanche, si tu lances en même temps tout un tas d'applications, tu verras beaucoup moins de ralentissements en gavant ton MB de RAM.


----------



## Lamar (31 Août 2006)

Merci Marvin_R.
J'aime bien ton avatar !


----------



## shango (1 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai command&#233; la G.Skill sur materiel.net pour mon macbook. Cela m'a cout&#233; 175euros environ pour les 2Go.

Voila le lien de la ram http://www.materiel.net/details_F2-5400PHU11GBSA.html

Par contre, il y a un truc surprenant &#224; not&#233;, la ram est vendue comme de la PC5400 soit &#224; 675Mhz mais regardez bien sur l'image de materiel.net on peut distinguer "DDR2-667" sur la partie sup&#233;rieur de l'emballage.

En tout cas tout fonctionne parfaitement, reconnu directement, pas de pobl&#232;me d'installation et aucune cons&#233;quence au niveau de la stabilit&#233;.


----------



## Linoups (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour info, la mémoire DDR2 est en forte hausse en ce moment et pour ceux qui n'on pas encore gonflé à bloc leur MacBook j'ai vu qu'il y avait une vente flash aujourd'hui chez CLG  info. La barrette de 1Go revient à 89, c'est pas mal vu les nouveaux prix sur les autres sites, mais il y a eu mieux.


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,

C'est d&#233;cid&#233;, j'ach&#232;te mon mac quand le l&#233;opard surgit de la brousse, si tant est qu'un l&#233;opard ait d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;cu dans la brousse &#233;videmment.

Alors, d'une je me dis que 180 euros pour ajouter 1Go de RAM c'est beaucoup trop co&#251;teux sur le site apple, de deux je me demande ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire des 2 barrettes de 512 que j'aurais outrageusement remplac&#233; par deux barrettes de 1Go.

So...
Help me please.

Du coup... Sauf si vous me trouvez une solution pour mes deux barrettes de 512 (ce qui serait vraiment sympa notez le bien), vaut-il mieux acheter le mod&#232;le &#224; 512 de RAM ? La question sous jacente &#233;tant : est-ce que le processeur est vraiment moins performant que le 2ghz ? Le DD &#224; la rigueur, &#231;a s'ajoute facilement en externe...


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2007)

Au niveau du microprocesseur, il n'y a pas de diff&#233;rence notable.

Par contre, dd plus petit, pas de superdrive... A mon avis, il vaut mieux acheter le MB blanc &#224; 2 Ghz et optant pour le 1 Go suppl&#233;mentaire (c'est vrai que &#231;a fait cher pour une barette, mais bon...).


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (19 Mars 2007)

Je vois...
Toi aussi tu te fais du soucis pour l'avenir de mes deux barrettes 512 =).

Le DD c'est pas très important pour moi, c'est suffisant pour tout ce qui fait parti des fichiers fréquemment utilisés, pour le reste la solution DD externe me paraît être la bonne ou tout du moins la plus économique. 

Question, le lecteur superdrive ajoute quoi au schmilblik ? Graver en double couche ou graver du dvd ? Dans les deux cas ça m'importe, là encore, très très peu.


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2007)

Ben dans ce cas ach&#232;te le MB de base avec l'option 2 Go de ram, alors. Cela te revient quasiment au m&#234;me prix que le MB 2 GHz avec 2 X 512 Mo.

Par exp&#233;rience, la quantit&#233; de ram est bien plus importante que la faible diff&#233;rence de fr&#233;quence de 2 processeurs de m&#234;me g&#233;n&#233;ration, ou de la diff&#233;rence du volume des dd.
Et si de plus tu n'as pas besoin de graver des DVD...


Quoi qu'il en soit, pour ce qui est des barettes fournies, je te d&#233;conseille de les revendre. En cas de probl&#232;me majeur avec ton ordi, si tu devais l'&#233;changer ou te faire rembourser, tu serais bien emb&#234;t&#233;...


Apple fait souvent en sorte que le choix soit difficile. A toi de voir.


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (19 Mars 2007)

Pour le coup c'est très bien vu.
Tu m'as fait prendre conscience de l'inutilité du choix du 2ghz.

Je risque donc de prendre le 1,83 avec 512 de RAM pour ensuite enlever (et garder, merci du conseil ) cette barrette pour la remplacer par 2 barrettes de 1Go de la marque G.skill.
( http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Memoires/22804-SO_DIMM_DDR2_1_Go_PC5400_SA.html )

En espérant que ça soit toujours compatible évidemment, ça l'est ? (le topic datant un peu je me pose la question, mais à priori je dirais que la technologie de la RAM chez mac n'a pas bougé dans la même version de macbook...)

L'économie est assez substantielle : 128 euros au lieu de 260 !


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2007)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> En esp&#233;rant que &#231;a soit toujours compatible &#233;videmment, &#231;a l'est ? (le topic datant un peu je me pose la question, mais &#224; priori je dirais que la technologie de la RAM chez mac n'a pas boug&#233; dans la m&#234;me version de macbook...)



Pose la question au revendeur (j'ai vu qu'il vendait aussi des portables Apple). En esp&#233;rant que les barettes de cette marque (que je ne connais pas) soient de bonne qualit&#233;, sinon tu pourrais avoir des probl&#232;mes.

Il y a des autres sites qui vendent des barettes pour ordi Apple, comme MacWay, Ramshopping, etc...


Va voir l&#224;...


----------

